# Two Lovely Raggies in need of a home



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

*Must Go Together*

*Name: Nina
Sex: Female Neuter
Colour/Pattern: Blue Bi-colour
Age: 5 years old 
Name: Frankie: 
Sex: Male Neuter
Colour/Pattern: Blue Bi-colour
Age: 4.5 years old 
Location: Scotland 
Contact: Anne / Cianne*
Anne (Ayrshire) 01563 539742 [email protected]
Cianne (Dumfries) 01387 254014 ciannejackson
Norma (Fife) [email protected]
Kate + Karl (Cheshire) 01270 587665 [email protected]
Helen & Allan (West Midlands) 01384 397206 [email protected].

*About Nina & Frankie*
Frankie & Nina are looking for a new home together.

They are peaceful, settled, gentle cats who have responded well in foster care. They eat well and use a litter tray routinely. Nina is the more outgoing than the larger big boy Frankie. Both have had vaccinations updated and have received minor veterinary treatment. Frankie needs attention to some matting of his coat which will be addressed in foster care.

If you would be interested in offering a home to this beautiful pair please contact the nearest co-ordinator to your home.

Please don't be put off by their location. If the right home is offered we will arrange transport.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww more Raggies, i hope these 2 find a loving home very soon


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful ragdolls, hope they find a lovely home soon.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Awww, they are beautiful! Would love to have them but it's 6 months too early for me


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are indeed beautiful. If you are interested in adopting somewhat, sadly, I have to say there are always a number of Raggies in need of new loving homes so when the time is right there will be a cat/(s) for you I am sure.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I certainly will contact you once we are able to have more cats. But we are currently redecorating the whole house and it would not be fair on any cat to come here and be stressed with all the building work going on. But once we are done we will be able to offer a loving home. I certainly want 2 more ragdolls :001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Did these gorgeous ragdolls find a home Kaz?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, Sharon, this pair were rehomed at the end of last week


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Yes, Sharon, this pair were rehomed at the end of last week


That really is fantastic news


----------

